

Inferring too much (2011) - yew
http://lanzkron.wordpress.com/2011/02/21/inferring-too-much

======
yew
An interesting technique for optimizing, in particular, matrix operations in
C++ (or even C, with the usual increase in verbosity). Also used in the Eigen
math library ([http://eigen.tuxfamily.org](http://eigen.tuxfamily.org)).

I hadn't considered the issue that type inference presented here until reading
this article (and some of the comments - the issue is also present with
template type inference).

